# Unknown language: Moi tu je maisè. . .



## essa3

Bonjour !!

I received this message and I have no idea what it means.I think it's a mixture of french with some spanish I'm not really sure. The context is:

"Moi tu je maisè el martitla du elgoutè almartinue".

Merci.


----------



## OlivierG

Definitely not French. Either a language I don't know about (maise seems to be a Gaelic word), or a joke.
I transfer it to "Other languages" just in case.

Olivier
Moderator


----------



## 1234plet

I would also say it's a mixture of Spanish and French. Sprench.


----------



## badgrammar

How about portugese?


----------



## MarcB

It is not Portuguese.


----------



## badgrammar

For "maise" I found listings for villa-type houses in Spain.  And the other words

martitla - Uniquely surname in search results
elgoutè - Same
almartinue - Absolutely nothing...

Strange indeed...


----------



## essa3

Thanks alot you guys for the effort. I guess then it was a joke.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Just a suggestion.  Perhaps the nationality of the sender and his knowledge of languages might give a clue to what it means.


----------



## Joca

Could it be Creole, as it is spoken in Haiti or Martinica? 

Just a guess...

JC


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Could it be a "minor" language like Provencal, Corsican, Occitan etc? It is not Catala though. It really resembles some sort of Creole or Pidgin French.


----------



## panjabigator

Here are my guesses.  Haitian Creole, Provencal (though I don't think it is for some reason).


----------



## jpdeweerdt

essa3 said:


> Thanks alot you guys for the effort. I guess then it was a joke.



... or somebody who forgot to change the dictionary in his telephone (using the Spanish dictionary to write a French SMS or vice versa )


----------



## linguist786

It doesn't look like Créole (any of them - Antillais, Haïtien, Réunnionais, Mauritien) to me. 
This is because none of the Créoles have "je" - they all say "mi" instead.
So unless "je" means something else in Créole, I doubt it's Créole..


----------

